
Facebook Hackers Gaming Its Video Algorithm - just_observing
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-facebook-hackers-gaming-its-video-algorithm
======
fu_ne
Sounds like this team is either getting complacent or went through recent
changes that made it function worse (management?). FB has a lot of eng talent
but I fear it's growing a middle management layer and that is not helping.

